# '63 impala - swap to power steering



## touchdowntodd

stock parts? 

kit?

whos usin what.. i really need an 8" donut wheel on my car but ill NEVER be able to drive it then without power steering.. so im thinkin about swappin to power

whos used what... i know someone on here knows the most cost effective solution..

this is a long term plan but i like to plan shit in advance

thanks homies ...


----------



## caddyking

500 box from cpp. bolts right up to the frame. you don't need a custom bracket like with 605. with the 500 you can also use stock pitman arm. you just got to weld the your steering shaft to the one that came with the box, but thats simple. G/L


----------



## Fine59Bel

I heard good things about the ccp box, but it won't clear an aftermarket radiator


----------



## caddyking

so you were never able to get it right. i remember takin some pics of my 500 with stock radiator. You could just get a diff radiator from a junkyard like i'm going to do. I'm gonna get one with the electric fans :biggrin:


----------



## MR.MEMO

any pics of the swap i want to do it on my 64 cuz parking is a b!+ch without it. anyone have a full kit 100% bolt on?


----------



## caddyking

there in here somewhere


----------



## touchdowntodd

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Oct 27 2010, 04:25 PM~18924578
> *any pics of the swap i want to do it on my 64 cuz parking is a b!+ch without it. anyone have a full kit 100% bolt on?
> *



bump hoping for pics


----------



## ~Dirty~

This is the CPP 500 box on my 64 impala. As you can see with the Aluminum raditor, it farely touches. The box is mounted in the stock location, but the holes had to be drilled out a little with a uni bit. The bolts for the CPP 500 box are bigger than the OG ones. I also used a steel rolled pin to connect the rag joint to the steering shaft instead of welding it. That way it can be taken back apart. The CPP 50 box is the way to go imo. Turns real nice.


----------



## touchdowntodd

so that just bolts in and uses stock non power steering linkage brotha? 

and any pics of the pin instead of welding?

looks like a nice setup


----------



## ~Dirty~

Thanks!

Here is a pic of the rag joint connected to the steering shaft by using the steel rolled pin. 

If your car came with manual steering, your existing pitman arm will bolt to the CPP500 gear box like caddyking said.

I had factory powering steering so I went with the upgrade kit from CPP. It was $459 + $55 for the hoses & another $39 for the rag joint coupler.

They sell the manual conversion kit for $619. It comes with everything except the rag joint and pulley for the power steering pump.

You can call CPP at 1-800-522-5004 and they can answer any questions you might have.


----------



## lone star

i have a 605 on my 60. i have a 348 big block. the 605 kit came with spacers for the sway bar link. it came with bracket to bolt to the frame. it clears stock radiator however u cant run a rag joint , atleast on my car i couldnt. u have to run a coupler, aka borgeson coupler. you will need the center link off a manual steering car. preferable 63/64 because those are solid. 62 and below use a different center link (draglink) that is a SHIT design. u will also need a different pitman arm. i finally got all the bugs worked out on my car, and the biggest problem was the center link. i have heard good things about the 500 steering kit. but my 605 does the job for me, for now.


----------



## MR.MEMO

What's the difference between the 605 and 500?


----------



## lone star

good question? id guess turn ratio?


----------



## 925rider

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Nov 5 2010, 06:49 AM~18992692
> *What's the difference between the 605 and 500?
> *



105 :dunno: :dunno: j/k


----------



## ~Dirty~

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Nov 5 2010, 05:49 AM~18992692
> *What's the difference between the 605 and 500?
> *


From what I heard the 605 has a weak torsion bar inside the hydraulic valve causing the steering to be twitchy. These boxes usually tend to leak again even if they have been rebuilt. I don't know about the steering ratio.

The 500 box has smooth steering and is not suppose to leak like the 605.


----------



## king debo

Great info here! :thumbsup:


----------

